# Procon Pump - Seal Kits?



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

I've got a procon pump which is a bit corroded on the drive end and I'm worried it might have a leak. I'm not sure if it is leaking yet (just cleaning up the corrosion on the motor first) but I'm trying to find a seal/rebuild kit for the procon pumps but I cannot seem to find any. Has anyone rebuilt a procon pump here and know where you can get the spares in the UK?

Otherwise is there a decent supplier for procon pumps I should go to?

Thanks


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.edcodistributing.com/pumppricing.php?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6sDYwp7X2AIVz5ztCh0bHw2eEAAYASAAEgJb1fD_BwE

Is USA but shows kits

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Faema-Procon-Rotary-Vane-Pump-150LH---533197900/m-3592.aspx

https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/category/pump-heads/

Sells whole pumps so might be worth asking


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What are the fittings on your pump ?

Clamp fit or 3 bolt fit ? Is the shaft flat, slotted or D shape ?

Procon pumps are available in the UK, but they are expensive. Most commercial machines use Rotoflow pumps, which are a direct replacement for Procon.


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> What are the fittings on your pump ?
> 
> Clamp fit or 3 bolt fit ? Is the shaft flat, slotted or D shape ?
> 
> Procon pumps are available in the UK, but they are expensive. Most commercial machines use Rotoflow pumps, which are a direct replacement for Procon.


Clamp fit with flat shaft.

Drive end looks like trash (pretty confident it has a leak) but the ND end looks alright.

Motor looks like it is in good condition except for a bit of rust on the coupling which I've cleaned up.









Is this the pump you are talking about?

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0013-rotoflow-coffee-machine-pump.html

Way cheaper than what I was looking at for a new procon, I can see it's a clamp fit but I can't tell what the shaft is? Are there any other suppliers who stock these?

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Happy Donkey pump will have the standard flat shaft - you could email them to confirm...

Their price is good.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Corrosion from acid - just soak it in procon pump inhibitor. I'll get me coat. And my Omeprazole.


----------

